# 7 cách để trở lại giấc ngủ



## sokitium (10/10/19)

Bạn thức dậy vào giữa đêm và bạn tỉnh táo. Bạn cần nghỉ ngơi cho ngày trọng đại của bạn tại nơi làm việc. Bạn có thể làm gì để trở lại giấc ngủ ?

*1. Ra khỏi giường*
Nghe có vẻ không phải là điều hiển nhiên phải làm, nhưng nếu không thể quay lại ngủ trong vòng 20 phút hoặc lâu hơn, hãy đến một phòng khác. Làm điều gì đó yên tĩnh và không thú vị, như nghe nhạc êm dịu hoặc đọc thứ gì đó bạn đã đọc trước đó.

Khi bạn cảm thấy buồn ngủ trở lại, hãy trở lại giường.

*2. Đừng nhìn chằm chằm vào đồng hồ*
Nếu bạn kiểm tra thời gian hơn và hơn, nó chỉ làm tăng thêm căng thẳng của bạn khi bạn đang cố gắng để có được một số shut- mắt . Xoay đồng hồ đi để nó ra khỏi tầm nhìn của bạn.

*3. Hãy chắc chắn rằng nó không quá sáng*
Ánh sáng làm cho bạn cảm thấy tỉnh táo, đó không phải là điều bạn muốn khi bạn cần ngủ . Nếu bạn thức dậy để đi vệ sinh, uống nước, hoặc ăn nhẹ, hãy để ánh sáng mờ đi.

Nếu bạn đọc, không sử dụng màn hình có đèn nền như máy tính, điện thoại di động hoặc máy tính bảng. Họ có thể giữ cho bạn tỉnh táo.

*4. Hãy thư giãn*
Đặt tâm trí và cơ thể của bạn thoải mái với các kỹ thuật sau:

Thở sâu . Làm điều đó từ từ và đều đặn từ bụng của bạn.

Thiền . Bạn có thể làm dịu tâm trí nếu bạn lặp lại một cụm từ trong khi bạn thực hiện một số nhịp thở.

Hình dung. Đó là một loại thiền giúp bạn tránh xa căng thẳng bằng cách tưởng tượng cảnh vật, âm thanh và mùi hương của một nơi yên bình.

Thư giãn cơ tiến bộ. Đầu tiên làm căng cơ bắp của bạn, sau đó thư giãn chúng. Làm điều này nhiều lần trên khắp cơ thể của bạn, bắt đầu với đôi chân của bạn và làm việc theo cách của bạn lên.

Để tìm hiểu thêm về những điều này và các kỹ thuật khác, hãy tham gia một lớp học hoặc sử dụng sách hoặc video tự hướng dẫn. Bạn cũng có thể xem video hoặc bài viết trực tuyến.

*5. Thử phản hồi sinh học*
Kỹ thuật cơ thể tâm trí này đòi hỏi thiết bị và đào tạo từ một chuyên gia. Nó có thể giúp bạn học cách kiểm soát mức độ căng thẳng của bạn.

Khi bạn thành thạo nó, phản hồi sinh học có thể giúp bạn trở lại giấc ngủ.

*6. Giữ một cuốn nhật ký giấc ngủ*
Đây không phải là điều bạn nên làm vào giữa đêm. Nhưng vào ban ngày, hãy ghi lại các kiểu ngủ và các thói quen khác của bạn.

Ví dụ, viết ra tần suất bạn thức dậy vào ban đêm, điều gì làm phiền giấc ngủ của bạn và bao nhiêu caffeine hoặc rượu bạn có trong ngày. Sau đó lấy nhật ký cho bác sĩ của bạn. Nó sẽ giúp hai bạn có kế hoạch một chiến lược để có được shut- hơn mắt .

*7. Nói chuyện với bác sĩ của bạn*
Hãy để bác sĩ của bạn biết rằng bạn khó ngủ. Tìm hiểu các lựa chọn của bạn, có lẽ bao gồm cả thuốc , có thể giúp bạn có một đêm ngon giấc.


----------



## nguyễn văn tâm (10/10/19)

mình cung hay bị mất ngủ, không biết phải làm sao cho mau hết


----------



## thanhhk7 (12/10/19)

bài viết rất hữu ích cảm ơn bạn


----------



## Bảo Bình (27/11/19)

có con rồi mới biết giấc ngủ thật là quý giá


----------



## thanh hằng (27/12/19)

Ánh sáng làm cho bạn cảm thấy tỉnh táo, đó không phải là điều bạn muốn khi bạn cần ngủ . Nếu bạn thức dậy để đi vệ sinh, uống nước, hoặc ăn nhẹ, hãy để ánh sáng mờ đi.


----------



## Anh LAm Nguyễn (10/1/20)

Hãy để bác sĩ của bạn biết rằng bạn khó ngủ. Tìm hiểu các lựa chọn của bạn, có lẽ bao gồm cả thuốc , có thể giúp bạn có một đêm ngon giấc.


----------



## Hạ Uyên (27/4/20)

Mình thấy mất ngủ theo thời tiết hay sao. Từ ngày có con nhỏ là tình trạng mất ngủ tăng dần đều


----------



## Ngọc Ngà 118 (23/5/20)

Thông tin rất hay, cảm ơn mẹ đã đã chia sẻ tin hữu ích. Em cũng làm mẹ nên cũng muốn chia sẻ một chút bí quyết trong quá trình dạy con nhỏ. Chả là thỉnh thoảng con em phải ở nhà 1 mình vì bố mẹ đi làm, nên hay được mẹ cho dùng máy tính để học và chơi 1 lúc. Thế nhưng em đã cài ngay một phần mềm chặn web đen dành cho trẻ em. 

Phần mềm này tự động chặn web đen, game online với mấy mạng xã hội để tránh cho con vào những web xấu. Hơn thế nữa, phần mềm còn chặn theo giờ, lại lưu lại lịch sử truy cập của con cho mẹ kiểm tra. Nói chung là tiện cực kỳ. 

Tên phần mềm là VAPU. Các mẹ cứ search Google phần mềm VAPU là ra link tải bản dùng thử miễn phí ạ. 

Nói chung đây là chia sẻ cực kỳ hữu ích cho các bố mẹ.


----------

